# My first chromer!



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

Today, my old man, my buddy, and I hit up our favorite spot to try for steelhead. We got there around 5:30 and didn't get a single bite until around 7:45, and BAM!!! It was on. It hit on an olive wooly bugger and boy, was that a ride. 25" and I'd have to guess it was around 5 pounds. An awesome first fish in my opinion.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Congrats!!! Nice fish!


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats and welcome to the addiction! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

kayak1979 said:


> Congrats!!! Nice fish!










dustinlancy said:


> Congrats and welcome to the addiction!



Thanks guys! I've had the addiction, Dustin, I've been chasing these bad boys for about 2 years now. A lot time and money and patience put into it, but it has finally paid off.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Aaaaa nice! Ya I'm on my third year now, using a noodle rod for the past two years. Ive been fairly successful figuring out how to float. Buggers have been my go to. I got my first fly rod this year, so I'm excited to hook up with one on my new 7wt. I'm hoping to hit up a flow on Saturday for my first outing of the year. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah for sure. Mine is an 8wt, and it was a blast. There's nothing like hearing your drag peel out like your reel is gonna catch fire. Good luck to you on Saturday. I'm probably gonna try again Saturday morning too.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Sweet! Took me two years too. Great first fish and a fall chromer to make it even better.


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, it all paid off. Can't wait for my next one!


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

That's awesome! Took me & my son a couple years too, nothing like that virginity breaker.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Awesome fish and great picture. Welcome to the club and hope to see you on the river some time


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice fish. Quite a few jacks have made their way into the lower sections of a few east side tribs that I've been watching. Since the water is very low, they've been in the traditional resting places. Next blowout should be bring some nice swinging flows with the possibility of bucks chugging up the rapids.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Congrats, that smile says it all!

Gotta love steelheading when it's still warm
out.


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you guys! I have to say, I've learned a lot from the guys on here. There are a few secretive steelhead Nazis, but most of the guys on here are very helpful.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> secretive steelhead Nazis,


Ahem.

I prefer the term "old-school steelhead curmudgeon", thank you!

LOL!


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

BigBadBrad said:


> Thank you guys! I have to say, I've learned a lot from the guys on here. There are a few secretive steelhead Nazis, but most of the guys on here are very helpful.



Haha totally agree! I've learned so much on here as well, but nothing beats time on the water. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

creekcrawler said:


> Ahem.
> 
> I prefer the term "old-school steelhead curmudgeon", thank you!
> 
> LOL!


Hahaha, my apologies, creekcrawler. I'll remember that for future reference. Always gotta remember to be politically correct. I wouldn't want to offend anybody. 

Dustin, that's very true. I may have learned a lot on here, but I learned even more just through trial and error.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Naw, just joking.
It's good to see new guys getting into 'em!

Been steelheading since the early 90's and I don't fish as ferociously and foolishly as I used to for steelhead anymore.



But, back in the old days when it was uphill both ways on the creeks and we had no shoes in the snow. . . . . .


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

ReelPower said:


> Sweet! Took me two years too. Great first fish and a fall chromer to make it even better.


Fall chromer? It's still summer in my books, even better!


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

Early fall is the best... It's still warm enough to stay comfortable! Lol. I managed to land another one this morning, too!


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

East or west trib?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Now you're just rubbing it in! LOL 
Don't catch them all because I plan on getting out soon to start my season.


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

lunker23 said:


> Now you're just rubbing it in! LOL
> Don't catch them all because I plan on getting out soon to start my season.


I'll try to save some, no promises though!


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

ztkaz said:


> East or west trib?


The picture with the background is a dead giveaway where he was fishing


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

mmm deep green agua. That run will look awesome in another couple weeks with fall colors...nice chromers don't hurt the photo quality either!


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

master of steel said:


> The picture with the background is a dead giveaway where he was fishing


Yeah, if I have to say where I was fishing, there's a problem. Not like it's any secret.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

BigBadBrad said:


> Yeah, if I have to say where I was fishing, there's a problem. Not like it's any secret.


Well I for one have no clue. I'm not familiar with the river systems at all. Wouldn't mind a hint haha. I only caught 2 steel last year and would like that number to be higher this time.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

BigBadBrad said:


> Yeah, if I have to say where I was fishing, there's a problem. Not like it's any secret.


If you know stocking programs and the type of strain, it's not hard to figure out where to fish. Caught a couple last week on the lower section of a river.


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah I guess I can't say much. I've spent a lot of time studying that river.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

master of steel said:


> If you know stocking programs and the type of strain, it's not hard to figure out where to fish.


Im not familiar with this information. How would I find out more about stuff like this? A google search didnt seem helpful.


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

Indybio72 said:


> Im not familiar with this information. How would I find out more about stuff like this? A google search didnt seem helpful.


I thought there was a thread on here about that, but I can't seem to find it. I'll look around and see what I can find.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

master of steel said:


> The picture with the background is a dead giveaway where he was fishing



Not really lol there nothing in the background but a stretch of empty river. Gonna take a wild guess it the rocky.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Indybio72 said:


> Im not familiar with this information. How would I find out more about stuff like this? A google search didnt seem helpful.


PA stocks a fish that runs primarily in the fall. That's all you need to know and the "big secret". The closer you are to PA and the closer to the bottom your bait is the more fish you have a chance of catching. There are plenty being caught in west tribs though anyway.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Indybio72 said:


> Im not familiar with this information. How would I find out more about stuff like this? A google search didnt seem helpful.


Go east during the fall and gradually start heading west during the season.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Go east during the fall and gradually start heading west during the season.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Real good info right there!


----------

